# Integral berechnen - Problem!



## marcbielik (14. Mai 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich will ein Integral berechnen und weiss leider nicht wie?
Sprich ich habe eine Funktion f(x) und will (muss) die Fläche darunter berechnen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Bessten Dank 

marc



PS: Derjenig der es genauer wissen will; es handelt sich um die Normalverteilung...
Ich will einen Wert angeben und dann soll die Fläche davor berechnet werden. Also es handelt sich somit um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


----------



## flashray (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo marc,

du hast zwei Alternativen. Entweder du nimmst eine Java Library die schon eine entsprechende Funktion bereithält. Hier müsste bestimmt was dabei sein:
http://math.nist.gov/javanumerics/

Oder du erinnnerst dich noch an die Oberstufen- bzw. Grundstudiumsmathematik und rechnest das Integral mit den in Java mitgelieferten Funktionen selbst.

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_05_001.htm


Vg Erdal


----------



## marcbielik (15. Mai 2007)

He Erdal

Danke für die zügige Antwort. Ich konnte das Problem lösen!
Ich habe mich an meine Gymansium Zeit erinnert und "Streifen" die Fläche unter der Kurve approximiert...

Läuft jetzt prima... Aber war sehr umständlich... Und es ist, wie man so schön im Mathematischen sagt: "leider KEINE closed-form solution"... Sondern nur eine Annäherung!

Gibts in Java nicht einen Befehl der mir ein Integral berechnet

Vielen Dank
Gruss marc


----------



## flashray (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Marc,

in dem JDK, d.h. in den Standardbibliotheken von Java gibt es meines wissens keine Funktionen Integrale zu berechnen. Zum Glück ist aber Java beliebig erweiterbar. D.h. es können externe Bibliotheken eingebunden, verwendet werden die nicht im JDK enthalten sind.

In einem der obigen Links sind ein Paar Java Mathematik Bibliotheken aufgezählt. Darunter auch dieses:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/math/

Diese beinhaltet die Möglichkeit Integrale zu berechnen:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/m.../commons/math/analysis/RombergIntegrator.html
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/m.../commons/math/analysis/SimpsonIntegrator.html
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/m...ommons/math/analysis/TrapezoidIntegrator.html


Vg Erdal


----------

